# Macdonald Portal



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2017)

Our Swindle went here over the last couple of days 

It was all a bit last minute so we struggled at first to find a venue that was in the middle as we have mates from the NE who join us but we finally managed to get two rounds dinner bed and breakfast at Portal for Â£109

Had a quick look at reviews and they weren't inspiring but it's with mates so should be a good time 

On the Sunday we turned up to play the Premier Course - we were early so we had a bit of lunch at the Hotel , pretty good food and well priced and it didn't seem too busy 

Drove down the road to the course , it look a good venue at first glance , nice big clubhouse, the little pro shop didn't have much stock but enough to get food and drink for the round 

Onto the course - it looked very hilly and being a pretty windy day it was going to be a tough day. All the tees and fairways were in very good condition but the greens had been hollow tinned recently and hadn't fully recovered yet so they had let the grass grow a bit so they were very slow with the odd bobbles. The layout of the course though is very good , some really tough holes , big par fives and very testing par 3's. The loop down the bottom with the water was very good and it had a testing final stretch. Overall it's a very good course for a resort second course - would have been even better if the greens had recovered 

After a night of food and drinks in a very nice hotel with drinks being well priced ( certainly not fleecing you like Marriott and Q do ) 

Next day we played the Portal Champ course - the Pro Shop told us the greens were in better condition but they had been full of diseases a while back but were recovering. It was a very windy day but the course started with two gentle Par 4's and you could see the greens were in better nick. You then went behind the hotel to play a loop of holes at the bottom of the course - some testing par 5's with ponds and streams weaving their way around - then back to the hill side of the course and into a brutal wind. Overall again another very good layout Course , it was in better conditions especially the greens which were very tough - lots of 3 or 4 putts happening during the day. 

I would say as a two day package with all the food included and for Â£109 it was a lot better than all the others I have been too recently - Forest of Arden , Forest Pines , Hill Valley


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 25, 2017)

Decent value that Phil. There has been a few mixed reviews about the portal set up on here. There used to be a par 3 course on there as well.
I love the layout of the premier. Some have said it's been neglected over the years. Some great par 3's, especially the 16th I think down the valley!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			Decent value that Phil. There has been a few mixed reviews about the portal set up on here. There used to be a par 3 course on there as well.
I love the layout of the premier. Some have said it's been neglected over the years. Some great par 3's, especially the 16th I think down the valley!
		
Click to expand...

There still is a par three course by the Hotel - the Premier was just a bit unlucky that they did the green I guessed expecting warm and wet weather and it didn't arrive , when it does the green will be great. The 15th was straight downhill Par 3 then the 17th was going across a ditch , two superb par threes 

The hotel itself was brilliant - great food , service , rooms and the price was excellent value. Would recommend it for a Sunday/Monday deal - only one for me that has been better for that price is Hawkstone


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes we enjoyed it when we played it a few years ago. The par 3 course wasnt that great when we played it.


----------



## stokie_93 (Apr 26, 2017)

When the greens get sorted I much prefer the premier course there. 
Much better layout and thoroughly enjoy it, did you play the downhill par 3 (14 or 15) I think from yellows or whites?


----------

